# Natural FET - Part 2



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home ladies - Happy chatting!

    ​
Amanda x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hello what a ***** just joined yous and jumped right in there and posted first, never be able to do that before
hope everyone is well       
kim xxxx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

I did my hcg yesterday so I don't need any more scans as I should ov tomorrow.  The thawing process will start on tuesday aiming for blast transfer on friday but I have to be on standby on wednesday just in case I have to go in then (I hope not!).  Argh - there's a long way to go yet.

I'm busy making some food for the freezer for my 2ww - ratatoullie and bean & barley soup.  Already got a macaroni cheese, chilli and curry in there too!

Hope everyone's ok and having a good weekend, I'm looking forward to a nice night in watching X Factor!

Diz x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon  

Buster     glad that made you happy    


Diz-Good idea re the freezing of food   good luck for the thaw honey    im sure there will be some good blasts for you to pick from   

Had bloods at 9ish so waiting for the call on those   and they rung me at 8am to tell me we now have 3 embies 1 @ 9 cell compacted and the other two at 7 cell so leaving them until tomorrow where we should have at least 1 or 2 blasts   
went to oxford st shopping after while it was still quiet   bought d/f his xbox for xmas to keep him quiet


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Paris - you're embies sound good, good luck for tomorrow.

I've just done a pregnancy test (as I had hcg yesterday) and an ovulation test - and they both came up positive!  I don't know why I did it really, I just wanted to check the hcg is in my system and see what a +ve test looks like again and to check I'm due to ovulate.  Don't ask!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Diz-I can totally understand that   when i got my surge i showed d/f and said i wish this was a pregnancy test


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello!

Hust wanted to wish you good luck Paris!   
Hope you're embies made it and a ready to nestle in.

I'm on 8dp2dt. Going slowly cuckoo  he hee. Am I really expected to wait another 6 days to test?!

Hi everyone else 

Love Sunnyxxx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Paris - good luck for today!

Sunny - are you tempted to test early?  Senind you lots of luck  

Off to the in laws for dinner later, other than that just off to do a bit of housework, trying to get it in order in preparation for doing nothing in the 2ww!

Diz x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi All
Thanks for the good wishes  

Sunny-Keep away for those peesticks lady        

Diz-Hope you had a nice dinner at the inlaws  




All good here, only just got in from having e/t    up there for 9am for bloods then mooched around was told to come for e/t at 2pm but didnt have it down till about 3.30   Mr T did it and was great   so we have 2 early blasts onboard   got away with not having gestone    but have to take ritrodine   so that should be a laugh   1 cyclogest per day too   clexane, aspirin and they have changed my steroids to preds but 10mg per day  

Speak to you tomorrow d/f doing dinner


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Paris - well done and now get those feet up  .

By the way, what does d/f mean?  

Well, the rollercoaster begins tomorrow with the start of the thaw process, I'm nervous but excited too!

Love to everyone.

Diz x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Diz-Good luck for the thaw     that is the worst part in my opinion but im sure you will end up having some lovely embies to take to blast    

D/f= Dear Fiancee (get it)


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Diz--good luck with the thaw, i amm going for my 10 day scan tomm, in the meantime, i am drinking lots of pineapple juice, eating brazil nuts & going for accupunture.


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Paris - I get it now!  I'm so dim at times!

Quiet storm - thanks for your good wishes, it will be nerve racking I think.  Good luck for your scan, I've been eating brazil nuts, drinking milk and water and having acu.  Not been drinking pineapple juice though - what's that for?  I've got a fresh pineapple though so I may have some tonight!


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Yay! Well done Paris! 

Me 9dp2dt and counting....sitting on my hands in fact  

xxx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Sunny - you're doing really well, when do you test?


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry to barge in, i am not due to have my natural FET until January but i have got an appointment on the 20th December with my clinic and they want me to decide by then how many embryos i want them to thaw and how many to put back. They said for best results i should thaw as many as possible then use the best 1 or 2 but i don't want to be wasting perfectly good embryos so i need some advice, i have decided to have 2 put back so what do you think would be a good number to thaw?

Thanks for the advice
Tracyxx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Tracy

This is my first FET so I'm no expert but we are thawing all of our embies, picking the best 2 then refreezing them at the blast stage (touch wood they make it that far).

HTH

Diz


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Diz,

My clinic are recommending that i thaw quite a few for my 1st FET but they don't refreeze so if i thaw 6 and only use 2 then 4 will be left to perish which i think is a waste, they said they do this as they can't guarantee how many will survive the thaw so i need to thaw more than i actually need to ensure i have 2 good embryos for the transfer.

Tracyxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Diz-Good luck for the thaw today      

Sunny-Any symptoms yet  

Tracy-How many frosties do you have   as if you have 6 or more i would ask them to freeze them all and take them to blast (blast is the last stage of division before they start to hatch and implant) you will loose a few along the way but you will have the best 2 embies to put back


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Had my 10 day scan today. doesn't look like good news.
I have a lot of follicles, but all under 10mm  at least i need one to be at 18mm.

My linning is 8.5, which is good, but no decent sized follicle. i have until Friday, which is my final scan, before this cycle is abandoned till the new year.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Quietstorm-Just out of interest have you got PCO   if this is a natural cycle you should only have one follie   are your cycles always 28 days   i have PCO and always have a few little follies on day 10 scans with one dominant follie, but i didnt get the surge until day 19   ovulation was day 21 so you see you maybe slightly early to see a leading follie yet


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

We had a call to say our day 2 (5 cell) embie has survived the thaw 100%, just need it to start dividing now and hope our 8 tomorrow do the same.  Argh, it's no scary!

Quiet storm - sorry about your scan but you still have time don't you?  I had 3 follies on my scan but as far as I know I've not got pcos, they said more than one follie can be normal and that's often how natural twins are conceived.  Good luck for your next scan.  Every stage is a nightmare isn't it?

Diz x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Diz-Well done     dividing vibes to your 5 cell


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeh--it seems every stage involves the waiting game.

I have just been told that I may have PCO, but my cycle is always 26-28 days.

Well I really hope that by Friday, i have at least one decent sized follice.

Is there anytthing i can do to help the follicle grow?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Keep your tummy warm and drink lots of water and milk


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

I was also going to say drink lots of water, I've also been taking a hot water bottle to bed with me each night.


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Well I'm now 11dp2dt or 13dpo and I've decided to hold out a few more days til test day as I want the result to be as unambiguous as possible. Af is due tomorrow or Friday though and so far no sign that she is coming. I'm usually spotting by now, but there is no pink, brown cm only white/ yellowish. We'll see....

Tracy- they had to thaw 7 of my 14 to get 2 good ones to use. 3 failed to defrost and 1 failed to divide. They only had to discard one good one in the end. I think this is pretty normal but I was disappointed at the time to learn that I wouldn't get quite as many goes at FET out the batch as I'd expected.

How's it going Paris? 

Hi and     to everyone else!

Sunny x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sunny-Your doing soooooo well    not long now   any symptoms yet  

Im ok, flu is now a cold so its getting better, the last couple of days i was aching all over sneezing etc   have my works xmas party tomorrow   cant be bothered but i had better make an effort


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Paris - glad you're feeling better.

Sunny - sounds good to me!

Quiet storm - good luck for your next scan.

As for me, I don't know hot to feel really.  Good news is we are waiting till friday for the transfer, the embyologist said things have gone "reasonably well" and is "happy to wait until friday".  Basically our day 2 embie from yesterday has divided into 7 cells which she is happy with.  Of our 8 day 3's - 1 has perished, 2 have lost 50% of their cells so are no good, 4 have lost 1 cell and 1 has survived 100%.  She said they are looking for anything more than 5 cells on day 3 (of which we have 6 embies).  She said compared to what they look for in a fresh cycle (4 embies) our situation is good.  We just have to hope and pray the 6 continue to grow and we get at least 2 front runners.

Does the above sound ok girls?  I have no experience of FET.

Diz x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Diz-That sounds excellent to me   it is fairly normal for embies to loose cells in the thawing process if its 50% or more than thats not so good   but your others sound fantastic, and they should all carry on dividing


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi All.  Hadn't cottoned on to the moved pages! 
Sound like you are all on your way and wishing you all luck.. keeping things crossed for you.
I def decided not go go for a Dec FET as test date would have been 26th! Still trying to get hold of clinic to see if I can have a scan to check lining this month so I can take something to help it if still a problem when we try again for Jan. Nurse away till Fri and noone else can tell me yes or no! Also to restart accupuncture but trouble getting appointment at end of the day and can't take more time off.
GOOD LUCK! 
Bright Eyes


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

My ET time is 2.30pm tomorrow as long as we have 2 blasts, otherwise we may have to wait until saturday.  They didn't give me an update on the embies today so I don't know how they are doing....  

How's everyone else?


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Well I wish u all the luck & will the embies to keep on going.

I have tried all the tricks to keep the follicles growing. i will know by tomm, if it was all in vain. 

If it is abandoned, i plan to go to my GP to help me with something for weight loss. I hear reductil is great.


----------



## Tibevora (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Paris  Loads and loads                              of positive vibes coming your way ! Sounds like you have a great cargo on board so fingers crossed for you. Hope you are managing to relax and visualise good outcomes  

Quiet Storm - Good luck for tomorrow, hope everything is as you need it to be.      

Diz - Good luck with the transfer, it sounds like you are going to have good strong embies to transfer so fingers crossed they behave and it goes smoothly         

Bright eyes - Have a fab Xmas, depending on when my transfer is, I am testing around and about the 26th. Will tell you after whether it was a good idea or NOT!  

Sunny day - Fingers crossed for you       

As for me, had a day 10 BT on Tuesday which was very low so in again tomorrow. Happy that I will ov later in my cycle as I have a big work thing on Wednesday next week That I cant miss and judging by my body, it looks like it will be Thursday at the earlies which is just fine with me. Cant believe its so easy after four fresh cycles. Am trying to eat healthily and have had no alcohol since day 1 and am doing Yoga to keep me calm. Had a bath last night and lit an orange candle and visualised a positive result. 

Have a nice weekend all, we are going to see the kaiser chiefs on Saturday night - Fab! 

Tib
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Diz-Good luck for e/t today     

Tib-Try not to panic too much i didnt surge till day 19    and a blood test 2 days later showed i had ovulated   


Quietstorm-Hope you get some good news today    

Well day 5 after e/t and no symptoms yet   with all my pregnancies i have always had sore boobs,tiredness and hunger (i have nothing) hoping something happens soon


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Paris  -Wishing u the best. Keep your chin up. I am sure your BFP is on the way.

Diz - Good luck with the transfer, I am praying that all goes well 

Bright eyes - Whenever transfer is, I hope it will be good news this xmas

Sunny day-Wish u all the luck, that all works out.

Tib--I also have a work do next Wed, I hope all happens at the right time, so that we can try enjoying the party

I went for my scan this morning, 1 follicle has grown to about 13mm & linning is 11.5. 
they have decided to continue with this cycle, i have got my next scan on Tuesday, they are hoping by then the follicle will be bigger.
I am so thankful to God that I might have a chance,so for now am taking it one day at a time.

Thanks ladies for all your encouragment.


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Had a call from embryology this morning to say they want to leave the ET til tomorrow now. They want to monitor the embies for another day. I don't know whether to feel disappointed or not. She said we have 2 at the early blast stage and 2 at the pre early blast stage but at this stage they can't grade them and they would have liked them to have been at the expanded stage by now. BUT she also said she's not surprised they are as they as because with frozen embies they can take longer to get back up to speed. 

So, all being well, we are in tomorrow at midday. She also pointed out the risk that we could end up with nothing to transfer but she said she's encouraged by what she can see and having 4 it would be unlikely to end up with nothing. I can't help feeling a bit sad for the ones we've lost along the way but I'm pleased we didn't go with that nurse's suggestion of the day 3 transfer as, like DH says, they could have put 2 back in that have perished along the way. 

Oh god this is so hard. But I'm going to try my best to relax today and try not to worry about it. I think if we end up with nothing we will have one more fresh cycle asap - that's my back up plan. 

Quiet storm - such a relief you're able to carry on with this cycle and your lining is nice and thick,

Paris - try not to worry too much about symptoms at this stage as it's too early really for pg symptoms anyway.

Tib - I hope you ov when you want to!  Sounds like you're on track!

Sunny - how are you?  Hoping good news is coming your way!

Love Diz x


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh my god. I caved and did a pee stick a day early. At 2am this morning to be precise.

!!!BFP!!! 

I can't believe it! It came up instantly and as dark as the control line too.

I hope this represents a change in fortune for this thread. Nat Fet works! Yay!!


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Sunny!!!  Congratulations!!!  That's great news, I hope I can follow in your footsteps!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sunny          congratulations 

Diz-Good luck for e.t tomorrow


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks girls! I really hope the same thing is around the corner for you too! 

Very good luck for your ET Diz!   

Paris you asked about symptoms before but I didn't want to jinx anything by listing them before my result. If you are still interested they were/ are:

major af cramps starting on about 3dp2dt and still continuing, worse last week though-v painful
sharp twinges started yesterday
bbs a bit inflated but not majorly sore, getting more sore around the edges now
butterfly/ nervous feeling in stomach most days
dry heaving in the morning this week
EXHAUSTED this week
insomnia most nights
2 occasions of gushing white/yellow cm last week

Pretty standard really. Everything crossed for you too  

All the luck in the world to all you Nat Fet girls! 

Sunnyxxx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Just had a call to say we have 4 blasts!  So, relieved.  Gotta dash and get ready, I may not pop on for a couple of days but no news will mean good news.

Hi to everyone.

Diz x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Sunny-Wow thanks a lot of good symptoms there     


Diz-Wooooooooohooo Good luck for e/t


----------



## Tibevora (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Eeveryone! 

Paris - Hope you are hanging in there, hoping for the best Xmas    pressie in the world for you.

Sunny - Great news      

As for me, my oestrogen dipped today so have another BT tommorow to see if it is a blip or if we have to cancel for December. Trying to be patient until tommorow  

Wet and windy in Scotland, off to break my routine of no alcohol with a glass of red wine   lets see what is does for my oestrogen! 

Take care all
Tib


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

I had 2 blasts transferred on saturday, been in bed resting since but had to get up for a shower today.

Hi to everyone.

Love Diz x


----------



## Tibevora (Mar 22, 2005)

Diz - Well done you, now lots of positive visualisation of them getting nice and snug! 

As for me, red wine works wonders for oestrogen as its back to normal. Back in tommorow for another BT, just trying to take one day at a time. Day 16 today so hoping for some EWCM soon 

Paris - Hope you are hanging in there  
Hope evryone else is well 
Tib


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Guys  

Diz-Well done honey  now keep well wrapped up and rested  

Tib-So glad that blood test came back ok good luck for the rest of the cycle   


Well D day tomorrow, will get to the clinic for 7.30am, if i have a call after lunch then i know its not good knews (which i know anyway as feel completely normal)


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

My cycle was cancelled and am having a medicated one, next month.

So I can enjoy xmas, before starting to pump drugs in me.


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Bright Eyes

I hope you girlies dont mind me posting a response re my experience of natural FET.
I have been reading this thread for a number of weeks but never posted before.
My husband and I started ICSI treatment in August but due to thin womb lining the tx was abandoned in September and our embryos were frozen within 24 hours. I was monitered the next month and again my lining was only 5mm at ovulation time. Of course we were devastated because the hospital said this is one issue that is fairly unusual! One Doctor suggested junior aspirin and viagra. From researching this site and one other I started taking pineapple juice (not from concentrate), brazil nuts, acupuncture weekly, selenium tablets, wellwoman tablets. I was due to start down regging again in December with the hope that oestrogen tablets would thicken my lining enough in January,well in the meantime I asked the hospital to monitor me in November naturally. I went for base line scan, day 10 scan and bloods (lining 6mm), day 13 scan and bloods (lining 8mm), day 14 bloods. 6 embryos were defrosted and ET went ahead on day 16 and we had two grade 3 embryos transferred (one 2 cell and one 4 cell). 

Two weeks after ET I went for a blood test and phoned the hospital a few hours later to be told that I was pregnant!!! Shock is not the word to describe how hubby and I felt. It is a week now since we were given the amazing news and we are very anxious with it being early days and cant wait for our 7 week scan on Xmas Eve. The nurse told us that the blood results need to come back at more than 50 for it to be a positive and ours was 350, so it just shows that regardless of the grading of the embryos, once they are trf'd back to the best environment (inside mummy) miracles do happen.

I'm sorry this is a long post but just wanted to show that although there can be many stumbling blocks along the way there is light at the end of the tunnel. I truly believe acupuncture helped me in many ways and I wish everybody the best of luck over the coming months.

Kristi xxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Quiet Storm

Will be thinking of you when you start afresh in the New Year, enjoy the festive period over the next few weeks.

K xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kristi-What lovely news   well done   did you get any symptoms in the 2ww  


Quietstorm-Sorry it didnt work out this month   but im sure the medicated will be the one that works for you sweetie


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Paris - lots of luck for tomorrow.

Quiet Storm - so sorry about the cancellation, I had my oct medicated FET cycle cancelled so I know how it feels.  I try to look at it that it wasn't meant to go ahead for me in oct for some reason.  Good luck for next month.

Kristi - congratulations and good luck for your scan!

Tib - good news that you can still go ahead this month.

Love Diz x


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Kristi- congrats!- I agree with what you said about acupuncture. I think it does wonders for your lining.

Paris- fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow. I know you're not feeling positive but there are so many people on here that were shocked to find they were pg as they had no symptoms- like you.   

Well done Diz and good luck!!!   

All the best to everyone else 

Sunnyxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Thanks for your support, have started bleeding and have a/f pains so its game over for now   but i knew anyway   i will have a fresh cycle asap so good luck to you all   

Emmaxxxx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Emma, I'm so sorry.

Take care

Diz x


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

So sorry Paris/ Emma  

Hopefully your next fresh one will do it. 

Sunnyx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Emma, i am really sorry. i pray for better luck next time.


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi All. Sorry not been about but have had a few days away.
Paris.. so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and hope that 2008 will be your year.  
Kristi - thanks for sharing your story and congratulations. I have been back today for a check scan this month although had no intention of going ahead due to Xmas ( and as it is could not have as transfer day would be Sunday). This time my lining is 7.1 and the Consultant said that this would ahve been fine as it was even and healthy looking. Not going to medicate now but to just hope that it is the same next month and if so looking at a defrost mid Jan. Had accupuncture with full cycle so think that will go head again for the FET... nothing to lose but a few ££££ !
Sunny Day - Congrats to you too 
Good Luck to all the rest of you in the middle of all this... 
Bright Eyes


----------



## Tibevora (Mar 22, 2005)

Emma - Realy sorry to hear of your negative   take soom time to recover and       wishes for your fresh cycle. 

As for me, cycle was cancelled today although it was our decision. It was day 20 and I still had not surged and my oestradiol was really low. Hopefully it is just a blip and my cycle will even out a little more over the next couple of months. I really want to avoid a medicated cycle if I can as they only do the long protocol. It will be Feb before we try again and we had a ski holiday booked and with it being so close now, we will be as well to go on it. 

Hope everyone else is OK, good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at         

Take care
Tibevora


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi

Biochem for me, OTD today and I got 1 positive test and 1 negative test so a blood test confirmed my hcg was only 19, so a negative.

Hi to everyone, if anyone pops in.

Diane


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

lots of love and have a great xmas
kim xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Diz-Really sorry for your result    take care of yourselves honey and spoil yourselves  

Love to everyone else


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry Diz


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi girls.
Just to say that thinking of you all over the festive season. I hope that you all have a lovely one and try your best to "catch a breather" from all of this for a few days.
Thinking of you Diz especially tonight
We are away now at family till New Year and all going well will be FET-ing it Mid Jan.
Love to everyone,
Bright Eyes


----------

